
How Urban Airship Saved Tapulous's Bacon on iPhone 3.0 Day - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_urban_airship_saved_tapulouss_bacon_on_iphone.php
======
ghshephard
What an awesome article - Startup, Rapid Development, Django, Recovering from
adversity (unemployment), the new Push Notification mechanism from iPhone, and
a successful launch on the iPhone OS 3.0.

I wish we could flag some posts as "Featured Hacker News" article.

------
alex_c
_Then on Tuesday, Tapulous found out that the new version of its app needed to
be submitted by Friday in order to be approved and available on 3.0 launch
day._

That's wonderful, meanwhile an app I've worked on is at two weeks and counting
(closer to a month if you count a pointless rejection) waiting for a simple
bug fix to be approved.

